# My new Multi's



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Well they made a mess the first night hopefully we should get some young un's out of them in a month or two. I'm after a 3ft tank to put them in if anyones selling one.


----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

watch your fingers :lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Those are the whitest I've seen. 
I've been selectivly breeding mine for white and got it up to about 40%, :blush:


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

scott the bot said:


> watch your fingers :lol2:


I bleeding will!


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Those are the whitest I've seen.
> I've been selectivly breeding mine for white and got it up to about 40%, :blush:


Why white?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

rosswaa said:


> Why white?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why not :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Actually I have a few different colors popping out of my colony.
I'm thinking of setting up seperate colonies for the different colors.


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Why not :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Actually I have a few different colors popping out of my colony.
> I'm thinking of setting up seperate colonies for the different colors.


 
Struggling to find a 3 ft tank to keep them in when the population grows


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

rosswaa said:


> Why white?


When i worked in a pet shop people used to ask for a certain colour LIVE mouse to feed their snakes.. (which is illegal in the UK, but this pet shop were DODGEY) 

One guy said his snake ONLY ate white mice!


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Firthbeast said:


> Well they made a mess the first night hopefully we should get some young un's out of them in a month or two. I'm after a 3ft tank to put them in if anyones selling one.
> 
> image


Aha hope it goes well


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> When i worked in a pet shop people used to ask for a certain colour LIVE mouse to feed their snakes.. (which is illegal in the UK, but this pet shop were DODGEY)
> 
> One guy said his snake ONLY ate white mice!


You'd be suprised how often we get people who think their snake will only eat a certain coloured snake. Personally I've never encountered a racist snake as I like to call them!


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> When i worked in a pet shop people used to ask for a certain colour LIVE mouse to feed their snakes.. (which is illegal in the UK, but this pet shop were DODGEY)
> 
> One guy said his snake ONLY ate white mice!


 
*This is not illegal in the Uk.*

As for different colours, i owned a royal that would only ever eat pure white rats, the smallest patch of colour and he wouldnt go near it. Very odd. I googled it and apparently the different colours smell different.. How true this is i do not know.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

BennReptiles said:


> *This is not illegal in the Uk.*
> 
> As for different colours, i owned a royal that would only ever eat pure white rats, the smallest patch of colour and he wouldnt go near it. Very odd. I googled it and apparently the different colours smell different.. How true this is i do not know.


I thought it was illegal to feed live vertebrae animals to other animals?

Ohh how strange :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> I thought it was illegal to feed live vertebrae animals to other animals?
> 
> Ohh how strange :crazy:


Yeah, its one of those stubborn old myths that won't seem to go away haha.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

FrozenReptile said:


> Yeah, its one of those stubborn old myths that won't seem to go away haha.


You what??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

They've popped


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)




----------

